# Benelli shotgun



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Which would you choose and why? Combos vs super black eagle

And go......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*Options*

Check out the Franchi. Same gun made in the same factory as Benelli part are even interchangeable from what I've checked into and a lot less expensive. I shoot the 20 Gauge affinity in mossy oak and love it. Looking for the 12 in 3/12 with a 28 inch barrel for a little bigger dusk gun. Check it out think you will be impressed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

For what purpose?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Benelli Legacy 20 ga. I use it bird hunting some. Unless I’m using a Silver Pigeon 20ga.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want one gun to do it all, it’s hard to beat a SBE. I still have one of the first production models (1992) and I can count on one hand the number of times I’ve had an issue with it; i.e. jam, FTC, etc. It’s been the demise of many a feathered friend and I’ve shot literally thousands and thousands of rounds through it. From the heaviest of turkey/duck loads to the lightest target loads, it delivers without failure. Last year I traded another gun for a SBE2 and haven’t had a single issue with it since I’ve owned it. If you’re going to buy a gun to do it all from field to blind to woods - it’s hard to beat.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Splittine said:


> For what purpose?




Probably going to sit in the safe! Lol may dove hunt and shoot a few skeet. Used a Córdoba before and it just does not kick and easy to shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

whatever you decide on, I would suggest a 20 or 28 ga. 
My favorite shotgun in my safe is a 28ga. Silver Pigeon. 
If you want a bird gun and a sporting clay / skeet gun.. believe me, small gauge is the way to go. I quail hunting and pheasant hunt all over the country. The 28 ga. Will spoil you it is surprisingly capable of killing birds.. it will make you a better wing shooter.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely stay away from 12ga. With today’s loads and technology a 12ga doesn’t shine over a 20 like they use to. Cheaper and more fun to shoot as well.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

A buddy has a 20 gauge Córdoba and that thing is sweet. Will 20 be good for ducks or turkeys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

20 ga is very effective on ducks and turkeys, especially if you shoot 3” heavy loads.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I currently own 4 benelli shotguns. 3-12ga, and 1- 20ga. I bought a SBEII the day they came out and have piled up dove, duck, and several turkeys with it. I have a 20 gauge M-2 that I really enjoy shooting clays and have started recently dove hunting with it. I have an older Montefeltro that I never shoot anymore. The one that I use now the most is the Vinci. It came from benelli custom shop and I have put some money into it and it is a killer for sure. If I had to have just one it would be the SBEII and the reason is I have dropped it over board, it has fell into the water timber hunting, and it looks like I dragged it down the road but if you keep it clean it will perForm forever. I guess the reason I love it is because it is the oldest and has been very tough/reliable...


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Santa may have to bring it this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I currently own 4 benelli shotguns. 3-12ga, and 1- 20ga. I bought a SBEII the day they came out and have piled up dove, duck, and several turkeys with it. I have a 20 gauge M-2 that I really enjoy shooting clays and have started recently dove hunting with it. I have an older Montefeltro that I never shoot anymore. The one that I use now the most is the Vinci. It came from benelli custom shop and I have put some money into it and it is a killer for sure. If I had to have just one it would be the SBEII and the reason is I have dropped it over board, it has fell into the water timber hunting, and it looks like I dragged it down the road but if you keep it clean it will perForm forever. I guess the reason I love it is because it is the oldest and has been very tough/reliable...



Is your 20g M2 hard to load shells into the bottom tube? Mine is so tight that you cringe ever time you have to put a shell in the bottom--takes a ton of pressure and catches your thumb. My 12g M2 is much easier to load.

Both mine are camo and have the comfort tech stock. Light, fast, tight guns. Once you've gone Benelli shottie, you won't want anything else.


----------



## 850Dawg (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a 12 ga montefeltro, stick with 20 ga as everyone else has recommended. Can't beat an M2. One of the best looking guns IMO.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My Benelli Legacy 20ga.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Purdy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 850Dawg (Mar 7, 2016)

bcbz71 said:


> Is your 20g M2 hard to load shells into the bottom tube? Mine is so tight that you cringe ever time you have to put a shell in the bottom--takes a ton of pressure and catches your thumb. My 12g M2 is much easier to load.
> 
> Both mine are camo and have the comfort tech stock. Light, fast, tight guns. Once you've gone Benelli shottie, you won't want anything else.


I have two buddies with the M2 20's, one is fine the other is doing the same as yours. Benelli told him to cut two "rings" off the magazine tube spring for a quick fix. Seems ridiculous to me to have to do that on a new gun, but it worked. Not sure if Benelli was sending him another or not. Call up there and they should take care of you.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have had a Super Black Eagle II since the second year of production, because I shot a friend’s SBE and was impressed. It has had many thousands of rounds through it, and is the most reliable shotgun I have ever owned. I have put hundreds of 3 1/2” shells through it on geese, ducks, and turkeys, although I have backed off to 3” shells on ducks over the past 8-10 years. As Phil says “Boom, Boom, Boom”. I am far from a good shot, but for 9 straight years I killed a 15 dove limit with a box of shells multiple times; it fits and shoots well. Rugged, reliable, and deadly.


----------

